# Cues! >(



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Need I say more? Anyone else deal with this company? Actually they push it off on Arcos but I bought the damn things from Cues. When they work they work great customer service is a -8. Sorry rant over.

Paul


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you have a mainline system or a push camera?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Total crap, the last place I worked bought a butt load for about half their branches, three months later they were all broke.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

We have their push.

Paul


----------

